# Soccer Prediction tool



## N4Y33M (Mar 8, 2020)

Trying statisticssports.com for a while as my main soccer prediction tool.
Pros: Mobile app for on the go, massive coverage, quick notification, realtime analysis and so on.
Cons: Nothing but costs a few bucks.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 9, 2020)

Sharing today's odds from my subscribed app:
Premier League:
Leicester vs Aston Villa

(L= Latest odds; F= First odds)


----------



## serz12 (Mar 9, 2020)

Coooll


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 10, 2020)

La Liga today's match!
Real Sociedad vs Eibar





Legend: L: Latest odds; F: First odds
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## B-favor7 (Mar 10, 2020)

Wow


----------



## B-favor7 (Mar 10, 2020)

I am gonna try it


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 11, 2020)

Sad to see today's big match just postponed due to Corona Virus (Man City vs Arsenal)
Here is the pick of upcoming Inter Milan vs Getafe:




Legend: L: Latest odds; F: First odds
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 11, 2020)

This match was ridiculous. How unfortunate can Tottenham represent themselves? Good that there was no money on the line today.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 12, 2020)

Worried about recent outbreaks and decisions. La Liga canceled, NBA canceled, German and French league will be played in the empty arena, most of the teams and players are quarantine themselves. This is a complete disaster


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 12, 2020)

N4Y33M said:


> Worried about recent outbreaks and decisions. La Liga canceled, NBA canceled, German and French league will be played in the empty arena, most of the teams and players are quarantine themselves. This is a complete disaster


True but the health of players is also not guaranteed as there are some athletes who have the virus.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 14, 2020)

Coronavirus: Postponed football matches league-by-league so far:

Corona pandemic not only affected social and corporate life but also massively impacted sports, and soccer is on the same line. If you are a big soccer fan or a puter always loves to stay up to date with football news, leagues and matches, you might already know how it impacted the sport already. It hits the game so bad that to a football fanatic, everything looks like a total disaster. Games are on the verge of either postpone or pounding on the empty arena.

Here is a brief of postponed football matches, leagues, and events due to corona outbreak:
Champions League, La Liga, Premier League, Serie A, Ligue 1, Bundesliga, Europa League, internationals and many more affected.
Champions League:
UEFA canceled next week’s Champions League matches.
Champions League last-16 results:

PSG 3-2Borussia DortmundRB Leipzig4-0TottenhamLiverpool 2-4Atletico MadridValencia 4-8Atalanta

La Liga:
All La Liga matches canceled for the next two matchdays - up to April 5 due to #Covid_19.
Copa del Rey final between Real Sociedad and Athletic Bilbao also postponed which was scheduled on April 18.
Premier League:
The Premier League and the English Football League Championship have postponed all of their matches until April 3 at the earliest due to the outbreak of coronavirus.
Serie A:
The most popular Italian football competition Seria A until April 3 at the earliest. Italy is the most affected country in Europe where the number of death exceeds thousands. Earlier the weekend, Italy's sports minister Vincenzo Spadafora referred Serie A as irresponsible for not postponing the event because of the outbreak. And, obviously, it makes no sense to continue playing when the whole nation is in such crisis.
League 1:
French football leagues League 1 and League 2 postponed till April 15. French League Cup final between Lyon and Paris Saint Germain on April 4 also postponed.
Bundesliga: 
German professional football league, Bundesliga suspended all of their matches including this weekend’s matches until April 2.
Europa League: 
UEFA suspended all Europa Lague matches alongside the Champions League.

Europa League last-16 first-leg results:


Wolfsburg 1-2Shakhtar DonetskEintracht Frankfurt0-3BaselLinz ASK0-5Manchester UnitedIstanbul Buyuksehir1-0FC CopenhagenRangers1-3Bayer LeverkusenOlympiakos1-1Wolverhampton Wanderers

That’s not all. Football all across Europe are all at the closed door. 
All the domestic football matches suspended in Denmark until March 29.
Ukraine Premier League postponed their matches until April 3.
Czech Football Association suspended all football schedules until further notice.
Premier Liga in Portugal has been postponed.
Swiss Football League has been postponed until March 23.

International:
Some of the international matches during March also postponed due to the outbreak such as:


26-03-2020
Estonia vs New Caledonia
Netherland vs USA
Croatia vs Switzerland
27-03-2020
Belgium vs Portugal
29-03-2020
The Netherlands vs Spain
30-03-2020
Portugal vs Croatia
Switzerland vs Belgium
Portugal vs Croatia
Wales vs USA 
31-03-2020
Estonia vs Lithuania


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 16, 2020)

Not betting for a while due to 80% of the leagues I follow got canceled. Stay safe everyone out there!


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 19, 2020)

Nigerian league stopped today! Now all is left to keep eyes on are:
Argentina, Australia, Belarus, Guatemala, Honduras, Russia, Singapore, Turkey, and Ukraine leagues.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 21, 2020)

The list became even smaller. Australia, Belarus, and Singapore are the only Leagues that are still playing. Others on the above list have canceled and stopped playing, mostly until March 30, and it can extend even further.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 23, 2020)

As all the games are closed, I was wandering around and saw this one my dashboard.






What do you guys think about it and how long will it last? Is it worth trying on these matches? I mean, I know nothing about 'em, the only hope is the app I use. Feels like a lottery ticket


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 24, 2020)

When there is nothing left to do, one or two friendlies feels a lot.


----------

